
Ekrem Imamoğlu defeats AKP (Erdogan's party) in Istanbul mayoral election - diegoperini
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/23/erdogan-faces-scrutiny-once-more-as-istanbul-goes-back-to-the-polls
======
Avernar
This is an undervalued piece of news. We need to get rid of the remaining
autocracies of this world.

